# megtűzdelt



## Chimenseena

Hello! 
How would you translate this word "megtűzdelt"?


----------



## Olivier0

for instance (it might depend on context) : larded with ... ( = having a lot of ... )
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Chimenseena, we would really need a bit more than just a word for helping with "real" translations, especially in this case.
Could give us the sentence and/or the context you've found it in?


----------



## francisgranada

Perhaps, the understanding of the literal meaning of the word in question may be helpful as well: 
*
tű* - needle, pin
*tűz*ni - to pin, to stitch
*tűz*delni - "to provide with a plenty/lot of pins"
meg*tűz*delni - same as _tűzdelni _but perfective 

So, in a _figurative _sense, "megtűzdelt_" _is something like "provided with a plenty of ...", but this is rather an approximative explanation and not a translation, as we are speaking about a figurative usage of the verb.


----------



## Zsanna

*Tűzdelni* has 4 different meanings according to my dictionary (MÉK) and I can imagine that in reality even more could be given (this is why having a context is particularly important for a translation in this case), however, I don't think that "to provide with a ... lot of pins" would be a happy "first meaning", francis.  I am not even sure whether it would have to be _a lot_, but certainly not_ pins_ or_ needles _(even if there may be some points in common in one way or another).
It is logical to think so because of the root of the word but if it were sure that needles or pins were used, you wouldn't need the answer to the question "mivel?" (= with what?) when you hear the verb. 
E.g.Think of the culinary use when you can _megtűzdel_ a piece of meat with _garlic _or_ szalonna_ (bacon), etc. (= insert ? garlic/bacon into a piece of meat)
(It doesn't have to be* a lot of* garlic or bacon, either. )


----------



## francisgranada

Szia, Zsanna!

Maybe I have not expressed myself clearly enough, but I was speaking about the "literal" meaning to give an idea about the origin of verb and not the first meaning (that's why the quote marks) . But I agree with you that this verb doesn't mean implicetely "a lot of".  However, we need some context.


----------

